# TN70 Transmission Problem



## bnichols (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a TN70 with the manual shuttle shift on the left side of the transmission. The shuttle shift was locked into forward and would not allow shifting into reverse. When I disassembled the linkage and removed the plate from the side of the transmission the internal shift mechanism seems to work fine but when everything is reassembled the shuttle locks into forward again. Any ideas?


----------



## howierd3866 (May 18, 2008)

hello like to help you we have a couple of the tn75 but have not had problem you have..just the nuts back off the shifter inside the cabs now we put locktight on them good luck looking to see what anyboby goes up with so here a bump for you


----------

